# Which one is good?? NOKIA X2 vs C3..



## kool (Apr 30, 2010)

I heard these mobiles are just Rs.5000, plzzzz let me know all features and performance. X2 has only 860 mAh battery, but its offering long talk time 13hr.  How is it possible..?? While C3 has 1320 mAh and 7hr. plzzzzzzzzz clarify this.... 


Reply plzzzzzzzzz,,,, 

 *img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-c3-colors.jpg

===============================================================
*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-x2-1.jpg
 *img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-x2-2.jpg


----------



## desiibond (May 1, 2010)

neither. better play safe with these new devices. they can have serious number of bugs. get ones that are already set like

5800xm 
e63
e71
5230/5233

.....
....


----------



## csczero (May 1, 2010)

neither of these phone have Symbian os or 3g support .. with same looks and features there are tons of phones and way cheaper as low as 2K


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2010)

I think Nokia X2 is quit good looking...wait for some reviews...it should have good sound and an OK camera...coz its 5mp cam is fixed focus...

My advice...wait for review


----------



## dissel (May 3, 2010)

As other fellow member said already, Wait for the review as these are newer breed of nokia.

@TS, X2 have only one thing that ur 5130XM lack is 5mp camera,but it is fixed focus...(not auto)..so it is too early to expect a decent snap form this type of optic (Unless a review shows either).

I'm (User of E63) too optimistic about Nokia C3 (cream color) and will buy one for my mom if it priced decently in india. I'm too waiting for the review.


----------



## Garbage (May 3, 2010)

csczero said:


> neither of these phone have Symbian os or 3g support .. with same looks and features there are tons of phones and way cheaper as low as 2K


 
AFAIK Nokia X2 will run Symbian 40 OS.
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/p...a-launches-X2-Rs-5000/articleshow/5885467.cms


----------



## pradeepcec (May 4, 2010)

It depends on your needs, C3 has Wi-fi , X2 has 5MP camera, so decide, but yes wait for the reviews.


----------



## kool (May 5, 2010)

yaar.... when C3 will launch.. ???


----------



## rkneo11 (May 18, 2010)

Both will run on Symbian 40...
So application support will be the same 
As pradeepcec puts it it is "WiFi + QWERTY" vs "5MP camera + music" and of course size matters.
I'd personally wait to see the demo pieces before i buy...

Pros of C3: WiFi, QWERTY keyboard       Cons: 2MP camera, size, Memory upto 8GB, no flash
Pros of X2: Music quality, sleek, 5MP camera, memory upto 16GB, LED flash                Cons: No WiFi and QWERTY

The processors used are different and the availability of WiFi on C3 also puts more stress on the battery...


----------



## kailassreechandran (May 19, 2010)

Is X2 available in stores??


----------



## pradeepcec (May 19, 2010)

Better compare yourself dude
Nokia X2 - *here4mobile.in/?p=286
Nokia C3 - *here4mobile.in/?p=281
Both are expected to be priced at Rs.5000 (Approx)


----------

